
Files will shed light on a JFK shooting conspiracy – but not the one you think - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/oct/26/john-f-kennedy-asssassination-documents-national-archives
======
kafkaesq
Please note that the article is primarily about historiography - not politics,
per se.

And so hopefully won't be flagged.

~~~
grzm
I think that this article might fall into the bucket of "pre-announcement
announcement". I agree it's somewhat interesting in describing what to look
for _when the documents become available_ , but that's just it, they're not
available yet. I'm not sure there's a lot of use in rehashing theories on what
might be in the document dump when we can just wait and see what's actually in
the document dump as it becomes available over the course of the next couple
of days or weeks.

